# Looking for plans for a sewing machine treadle table?



## VERN in IL (Nov 30, 2008)

I would like to build one for a new machine.... can't find plans anywhere, just the antique stuff.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

You're wanting to put a modern machine in a treadle table? 
Or you want a _sewing cabinet_ for a modern machine?


----------



## VERN in IL (Nov 30, 2008)

I just bought a Treadle table, and I am planning on buying a Janome Treadbuster 12 (TB12) electric machine and modify the knob to accept a belt(just in case we loose power)


I was looking at new(conventional) sewing machines, and the electric models have more features and accessories. I would like to have a hybrid unit. I looked at new Janome tredle machines, they are cheaper and have less accessories than their electrical relatives.(made for amish)


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Hanging out on a couple of vintage/treadle lists, so far as I can tell, people aren't terribly impressed with the Janome treadles. You might be better off just tracking down an old Singer.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

I suspect that you want a zigzag stitch, and maybe a few other utility stitches on the machine, correct? 

There are quite a few vintage japanese made machines that will drop right into a Singer treadle. Look for a machine where the hand wheel sort of sticks out a bit from the body so that you can get the treadle belt around it. 

You need to look for one with the bed shape and dimensions of the Singers.

There are also some vintage Singer models that will fit into the treadle cabinets that have zizag abilities as well. The 237, 223, 206, 319, and 306 just to name a few. The last three require a special needle system, but these can be ordered if your local sewing shop doesn't carry the. (206x13).


----------

